# Summer Adventures



## noise.boy (Mar 7, 2012)

Our fifth summer of fly fishing found us on the TX Coast at Port O'Conner and the Lower Laguna Madre. Colorado's South Platte River tailwaters and Oregon's Deschutes and North Umpqua famed steelhead rivers.

Eleven species on the fly in six weeks: Redfish, Black Drum, Flounder, Speckled Seatrout, Tarpon, Ladyfish, Rainbow trout, Snake River Cutthroat trout, Brown trout, Steelhead and Northern Pike. We missed shots at Carp at Eleven Mile and Snook on the LLM. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Those are some beautiful rainbows. Congrats!


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

that's pretty freaking awesome!!


----------



## noise.boy (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks. Pretty awesome to share this with my son. The two middle fish are dry fly North Umpqua Steelhead. The red was 42" 40lbs. The last pic is a 10lb Deschutes Steelhead.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

That's a cool looking yellow inboard in the background. Nice Bull!


----------



## noise.boy (Mar 7, 2012)

Yep marc. I enjoyed watching y'all troll around. Tried our best to give everyone plenty of room.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

We had plenty of room. Glad yall got on some fish.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for letting us in on your adventures.

Heading out to Sherwood and Sisters, Oregon in a couple of weeks.


----------



## noise.boy (Mar 7, 2012)

Flyfishingmike, hope you get a chance fish in the area while in OR. If your looking for local info in OR pm me. We've made lots of friends in that area over the years. Best wishes


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

